# High Fashion: The Winter Onesie?



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm not sure what made Rapha think a $400+USD thermal riding onesie was a sound move...but...

Rapha?s Pro Team Thermal Aerosuit will push through the winter cold

LOL away.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

there's no LOL'ing. they pulled off a testicle hammock, they're going to do just fine selling these. image above everything.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

If I was an International jewel thief or cat burglar I'd pick up one of those but as a cyclist I'll have to pass.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

The Castelli version was discussed in a lengthy thread about six months ago. As I recall, it's (slightly) cheaper than Rapha's, but otherwise similar.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

I have 2 winter onsies

The castelli thermosuit and the castelli san remo cross suit.

Both are awesome, feel really warm in them, just need a ua compression shirt underneath.

No air gets into places it should not be, and there is the right amount of venting.














i just got the above one.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Marc said:


> I'm not sure what made Rapha think a $400+USD thermal riding onesie was a sound move...but...
> 
> Rapha?s Pro Team Thermal Aerosuit will push through the winter cold
> 
> LOL away.


Assos had a one that was close to 700. Assos Commander suit.
Assos Winter


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The guy in the article is wearing at least one size too big.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> The guy in the article is wearing at least one size too big.


Depends on where you're looking...and also who it is cut to fit. His arms look baggy, but his chest/back looks fine.

The problem with a onesie...unless it is cut to fit you specifically it doesn't fit you right. If it is cut to fit a pro racer climber body with stick arms and stick legs-it won't sell because it fits no one else. Same if it is cut for a pro racer sprinter body. If it is cut to fit more normal bodies, it fits and looks bad on racers. And since with a onesie it is all or nothing sizing wise, you're basically hosed unless you take it to a tailor/seamstress.


----------



## crowaan (Aug 13, 2013)

Winter skinsuits make a ton of sense to me. I don't know why more companies don't make one.

Two reasons they make sense:
1. Aerodynamics: often windy in the winter so any help is appreciated
2. No gaps: with no seems you don't have to worry about gaps opening up and letting the could in


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'm not sure what made Rapha think a $400+USD thermal riding onesie was a sound move...but...
> 
> Rapha?s Pro Team Thermal Aerosuit will push through the winter cold
> 
> LOL away.


It's black, which is the opposite of what you want in winter when limited daylight means you're riding around sunrise.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

crowaan said:


> Winter skinsuits make a ton of sense to me. I don't know why more companies don't make one.
> 
> Two reasons they make sense:
> 1. Aerodynamics: often windy in the winter so any help is appreciated
> 2. No gaps: with no seems you don't have to worry about gaps opening up and letting the could in


I can't imagine stuffing a bunch of layers under a skin suit and wearing them above kind of defeats the purpose.

It makes sense to me why companies don't make them for winter, well, what us Northerners consider winter anyway.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Heres the thing about one piece cycling suits as to the real reason why they are a hard sell. This idea about being a fred if you purchase one and your not a pro racer.

I own 3 one pc style cycling uniforms.

Tron tt skinsuit: This is just for fun for a quick 1 hour ride around my local area

Castelli Thermosuit: i bought because comp cyclist strava sale, and is real good deal. I wanted to give it a shot considering it combines spoarasso winter tights and gabba jersey. It is designated Rosa corsa meaning professional styling and performance. Honestly i love this thing, nothing else is required other than a ua compression shirt. I could wear it for hours and not feel wet or soaked. Temp range 37 to 59.

Castelli cross suit: Rated for temps between 32 and and 60. I feel this is the perfect fall into early winter garmet. The fleece lined spandex is comfortable and blocks out a lot of the windchill. Its one pc design minimizes air flow on to any of the skin. The 3/4 sleeves provide the right amount coverage for those days the temps are low. Well worth the try.

The best thing about one pc suits is no bib straps.

The worst thing is bathroom breaks.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

pittcanna said:


> , nothing else is required other than a ua compression shirt.


I have feeling I'm going to regret this but; Why on earth would a compression shirt be required?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I have feeling I'm going to regret this but; Why on earth would a compression shirt be required?


To look somewhat normal when you unzip the jersey portion. Most cycling kits i wear a ua compression shirt underneath. And for some air blocking.


----------



## Teuthis (Jul 29, 2015)

FWIW, I'd be interested to try a winter onesie to shave precious seconds (several minutes, I'm guessing) off the ends of my commute: in the bathroom. I change at work from cycle kit to work attire, and holy gawd, removing and carefully hanging all the seperate pieces to dry takes seemingly forever, especially when everyone's waiting on me to start the morning meeting. (The boss shows up last and unlocks the door for the whole herd, btw, so I can't simply show up earlier.)

Anyway, I'm thinking a onesie and a base layer would peel and hang much more quickly.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

for 4 bills, you could buy a crapload of various layers that would be infinitely more versatile than a onesie...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

For me, this does not address the worst part of cold weather riding - keeping fingers and toes warm.

I run hot everywhere else and this seems like overkill at any temps above 40. Not to mention the inconvenience when taking a leak.


----------

